# Really scared colonoscopy on Wednesday :-(



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Just looking for support. 

I have my colonoscopy on wed (26th) I'm so scared its unreal.

My appointment is at 2pm, I have read to drink one sachet at 4pm, one at 6pm tomorrow then wed morning drink one at 8am and one at 10am. Will I really need to drink all 4? 

I'm eating a light diet today like scrambled egg but unsure what to eat tomorrow? 

I have my lime cordial, ice cubes and straws at the ready. 

Thanks in advance. Xxx


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't be scared, you will be out and when you wake up not even know it happened. Just be sure to follow the instructions given to you. Drink all the sachets and only eat what is on your list.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's the thing I haven't got a list or anything :-( I've just been getting instructions off the Internet xxx


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jun 24, 2013)

That's really odd. I'd call the office and ask them to give you the prep instructions. I always get a list of what to take and when as well as what I can eat/drink.


----------



## guest78 (Jun 24, 2013)

Try not to be scared, I know that is hard! I was terrified before mine, but you will be fine and will be knocked out so won't even know what happened 
Huge good luck  xxx


----------



## deb123 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, 
I hope you have got your food list instructions for tomorrow.  From what I can recall you should only take clear liquids and soups.  Tea and coffee with no milk, strained soups.  Nothing with seeds, grains and no fruit, veg etc.

Its really important to take all sachets, I would hate for you not to be totally clear and have to repeat the procedure.

Good luck x


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 24, 2013)

I was scared of them for a long time too, but you'll be asleep and when you awaken it's all over. I had my last on in January and it was easy-peasy. Tell your nurses/doctor about your feelings and oftentimes they can give you something to relax beforehand.Best wishes to you, and I'll be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Honey (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there,
  The hardest part of this test is drinking the Prem-Pac!!!  Remember I told you to put Roses lime juice in the mixture. It really does help. Take big drinks to finish it sooner take the anti sickness pill before, and you will be O.K. You drink almost 3 packs of the stuff. I found I did not need to totally finish it . You know when you are running clear for sometime!!!!  The better the preparation, the clearer the picture they get!!  Take wee breaks when you feel you need a rest from drinking. All the best, hope you get good results!  
      :hang:


----------



## crunch (Jun 24, 2013)

hear hear

was really scared but better to know... agree with lime cordial, I took it like shots, down in one with water chaser, and just keep going, and yes its all in the prep :ghug:


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't worry about tmro, you will be fine. You don't feel a thing or remember a thing. The nurses always talk to you so you feel comfortable till you fall asleep. Then you wake up in your room and feel just fine. Let us know how it goes!!:ghug:


----------



## Tracey1788 (Jun 24, 2013)

I had my Colonoscopy last Tuesday afternoon. The day before the test I ate a light breakfast and then commenced on clear fluids. Took my senna at 12, Citrafleet at 1pm and then again at 5pm. By 2.30pm I was going to the loo and this continued until 11am the following morning.The bowel prep wasn't as hard as I imagined and the slightest feeling around my butt I went to the loo. No accidents and no soreness too.

I work in Endoscopy as an administrator and am excellent at making patients feel at ease although im a chicken myself. I prepped clear chicken soup, jelly and got lots of lucozade in so that I wouldn't feel light-headed or become dehydrated. Clear boiled sweets are also fine to suck on. Had my Colonoscopy at 3.30pm and found at times although I had sedation it was at times painful but I was able to watch it all on screen.

My Colonoscopy was normal and I had a full series of biopsies taken.

Im currently being investigated for IBD. My faceal calprotectin was raised to 139, I have Folate deficiency, Gallstone and in addition a cystic lesion on my pancreas. Will find out the results on 04/07 and the treatment plan. A good tip is carry some mouthwash with you incase u feel thirsty. It really does refresh you before your procedure


----------



## Tracey1788 (Jun 24, 2013)

The day before your procedure you should be on clear fluids only unless you are diabetic then your diet may be slightly different. I hope this helps


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the main thing is the prep. I've got a liquid diet prepared for tomorrow and going to start drinking the prep at 4pm. I've got lime cordial and a straw ready but I have a sick phobia so that's scaring me xxx


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not a sick phobia, Hon; what you are feeling is totally natural. I've had 8 colonoscopies with biopsies, five sigmoidoscopies and countless other tests, and it's tough. 

It's hard enough to be sick to begin with, and then to have to go through the prep and the procedure-it is overwhelming for all of us. But it's a good thing too; it's the first step on the road to healing, you're being proactive about your health, and hopefully you'll get some answers, too. 

We've all been there, and it's going to be OK. *hugs*


----------



## deb123 (Jun 24, 2013)

I prep mine with Tesco blackcurrant hi juice, and drink it through a straw.  Don't rush it, just little and often, then plan something to do to take your mind off it.
I also have a sick phobia, and ended being prepped in hospital with a tube up my nose and down the back of my throat and down into my stomach - really horrendous!!
Best just to sip it at home!!
You will be fine x


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 24, 2013)

Ugh I did this once, too. *shudders*


----------



## deb123 (Jun 24, 2013)

It definitely taught me a lesson!! It was torture - so uncomfortable!

I would drink ten pints of prep rather than go through that again!!


----------



## highlandsrock (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck with your colonoscopy. You'll be fine. Just tell the doctor you want to be fully sedated. 

If you want something warm and savoury to drink tomorrow then cups of bovril are fine as there are no solids in them and I've found sucking fruit sweets helps as well.

The worst bit of the procedure, as far as I'm concerned, is the not being able to eat properly for 24 hours. I find the whole process easier to cope with by promising myself a treat for when it's all over. You then can focus beyond the test and count down the time to the treat rather than the procedure.


----------



## Tracey1788 (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't add anything to the prep. Mind u the Citrafleet was made in a large glass and not the usual jug. I guzzled it down and held my nose at the same time quickly followed by a glass of water


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll tell you what rocky we can go through it together...cos I also have a colonoscopy on Wednesday at 14:00!! 

I can eat 'low res' food up until 12:00 tomorrow and then it's Bovril only.

The 14:00 Wednesday I have the colonoscopy.

Try not to be too scared. I know it's awful worrying about whether it will hurt or what they will find but it's only temporary pain and being tense will probably make it worse.

I've had a Flexi sigmoidoscopy which is similar but only goes up 1 third of the way and I that wasn't too bad, a little crampy but not extremely painful and that was done without any sedative...this time there will be sedative be and painkillers pumped in so fingers crossed I don't have to shout at people hahah

I'll looking forward to 15:00 Wednesday when it's over and I might have some answers...until then I'm staying mr positive and telling myself to man up for the sake of my beautiful partner and my unborn baby X


----------



## furiousfunker (Jun 24, 2013)

As everyone has said, don't panic, it really isn't as bad as you expect!

I noticed you're West Midlands, i am too! Who is the doctor doing it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm having it done at West Midlands private hospital in Halesowen, can't remember the drs name though :-/ xxx


----------



## VitaD (Jun 24, 2013)

highlandsrock said:


> The worst bit of the procedure, as far as I'm concerned, is the not being able to eat properly for 24 hours.


Definitely, especially if it's more than 24 hours like my recent Colonoscopy.


----------



## furiousfunker (Jun 25, 2013)

Could be Dr Wong, he did mine at the private hospital in Coventry... Great guy


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm allowed to eat until 12:00 today, my colonoscopy is at 14:00 tomorrow so by the time it's done and I'm home and got something sorted it'll likely be 29-30 hours without eating!

I'm having mine done at the Yorkshire clinic which by all accounts is rather good.


----------



## Ribo (Jun 25, 2013)

deb123 said:


> It definitely taught me a lesson!! It was torture - so uncomfortable!
> 
> I would drink ten pints of prep rather than go through that again!!


Nothing like an NG tube to make you appreciate how good you've got it, eh? That's the worst, thankfully only had it twice. So far, anyway. 

Rocky, as for the prep and procedure, it's almost always much worse in your imagination than in fact, especially if this is the first time you've had one done.  Hang in there, it will go fine and be over before you know it!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

So today is prep day! I feel so sick today I don't know if its nerves or hunger :-( just want it over and done with xxx


----------



## deb123 (Jun 25, 2013)

You poor thing!  It will be fine, I've been there and got into a state about it, but its still got to be done.  The prep really isn't that bad, its the worrying that builds it up to some endurance test.  Don't think about it, just sip it down, follow with water and then do something to take your mind off it.

The test tomorrow isn't the best, but its not real painful, just uncomfortable, and if you're having it done private the at least you will have pleasant surroundings.  Just ask for more sedation, and you wont know a thing until you wake up in your room.

I know its scary, and really unfair, but its got to be done, and you can do it.
Sending you a big hug x


----------



## poorlygirl93 (Jun 25, 2013)

I had one a few months back and I was so scared.  But honestly it's worth it. Yes it may be embarrassing and painful but to get the answers you need its nothing! Make sure you stay near a toilet after taking tue the laxatives they are a killer!  Be prepared for a sore bum haha. All the best hope you get the answers you need!  Xx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

Just taken my first sachet of klean prep....it's bloody disgusting...like thick vanilla soup!! Brleeegghhh


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dazza did you drink through a straw or mix with cordial or ice or anything? Xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just started my prep its vile! Xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

I mixed with a bit of summer fruit cordial. No ice or no straw...just straight down the neck....had 4 glasses now and it's still vile but getting easier to stomach.

Just mixed the second satchet now.

Just waiting for the nuclear explosion in my bowels to go off now


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've had half a glass and really struggling my tummy is rejecting it I think :-( xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

How you getting on Dazza? I'm on my last glass of the first sachet. Taken me a hour so far xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Keep going girl, you're almost there. I found that later when you get hungry, some chicken or beef broth really makes you feel like you ate something. I had it in the evening when I was starving.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got some chicken broth. Ill finish this glass then have some broth before I start my next 2 pints :-( xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Good idea. Get rid of that taste for a little while! Finger's crossed!


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

Struggling now Roc, had two full sachets over the last 2 hours and feel so bloated.

Not been to the toilet yet though so as per the instructions I'm now gonna wait to take a third until I've been to the loo! 

I was hoping I'd have started passing by now but I'm secretly happy that I get a slight break from this discussing stuff!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm just finishing my last glass of the first sachet, will have a break then have the second. Have you not got to wait till tomorrow to have your 3rd? Xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

No, the print out the doctor gave me shows that I have to take all the prep within 4-6 hours of starting or until my bowel movement run clear!

The effects have now taken hold and the most unholy sight and sounds are happening in my bathroom...oh dear lord!!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got different instructions, drink 2 sachets tonight and start again at 8am tomorrow :-/ think I prefer your instructions though get it all over and done with! I'm still waiting for something to happen, so far I'm just peeing loads and burping lol xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

My tummy is now gurgling :-/ xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep that's how mine started...next yor stomach will gurgle...then...well...pardon me for being so descriptive...my brother described it as pi**ing out of your arse! He's not wrong!!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol that made me chuckle! I've only had one sachet so far xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

I've just started taking the third sachet...it's unbearable at this point...absolutely disgusting!

I'm hoping I start to 'run clear' way before I have to finish this off!

Then again I've been to the loo 5 times in 8 minuets so I presume it's working haha


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've still not been! Having some broth before I start my 2nd sachet lol. Nurse told me to take my time cause I was struggling in the beginning. I just can't stop peeing :-/ xxx


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 25, 2013)

Hugs to the both of you! :ghug:


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Second sachet on the go xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Second sachet on the go xxx


Bottoms up`then bottom's down!!!:ghug:


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nothing is happening! I'm SO bloated :-( xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

How you doing Dazza? Xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Nothing is happening! I'm SO bloated :-( xxx


Don't worry, it will, and once it does, just take a good book with you and keep your bottom well lubricated so you don't get sore. I did the first time. Use some vaseline or something to protect your skin there! I'm quite serious.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got everything at the ready, just waiting for the prep to work :-( xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

We'll I'm almost at the end of the third sachet (just half a glass left).

Been to the toilet about 10 times now. 99% clear water coming out now with the occasional small bits of solid (apologies for the very descriptive details!!).


----------



## Kumo (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a doctor/hospital phobia and was really scared too, but the prep is the worst part. Now every time I smell salt water I feel nauseous (ughh). They didn't knock me out, but injected me with something. I was high as a kite and didn't feel anything. 

I'm sure you'll be okay and everything will be fine!!


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Here in the uS we now use two quart size bottles of gatorade with one bottle of miralax mixed in and four stool softeners first. I bought the lemonade flavor and had absolutely no problem with feeling nauseated or anything. I used the other crap the first two times and never again!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nearly finished second sachet but still nothing :-( xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Nearly finished second sachet but still nothing :-( xxx


It took me awhile too the first time. I rmember I was almost done before it hit. When it hit though, I was busy for hours!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

My tummy is really hurting struggling to drink anymore xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> My tummy is really hurting struggling to drink anymore xxx


Just relax for a bit and lay down. Turn on TV and try not to think about what you are doing so much. I found that made a big difference for me.


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 25, 2013)

What helped me was a really fat straw, the kind you get with a milkshake at McDonald's. It might be too late for you to use it now, but it helps. Also a little piece of lemon held in your mouth will help with wanting to gag. *hugs*


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm coping ok with the taste now its the volume that I'm struggling with now :-( xxx


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, ugh, so sorry. Try taking a bit of a break and walk around a little bit, see if that helps.


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 25, 2013)

Hopefully you are now getting rid of it and this will all soon be behind you! Literally! Sorry, had to make a joke there! Let us know later how it goes.:ghug:


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Still waiting for something to happen :-( xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Really don't know what to do, I've had 2 sachets and nothing. My tummy is so bloated and in so much pain it's unreal xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 25, 2013)

Aww roc, if it helps the other way isn't very pleasant either...I've been to the toilet every 10 mins since 17:00 and now my bum hole feels like I'm taking razor blades to it everytime I wipe! 

And doing all this hasn't stopped the bloating, that's still there!!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally!!!! It's working lol xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry if tmi but I'm passing yellow liquid now, do I still need to drink more prep? Xxx


----------



## Honey (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi there, sorry but you do need to drink the solution until clear,and no wee bits. I hope you have got past two jugs of your drink. You are on the way home when you get to the third!  I had a good prep on two and three quarters of the Kleen Prep.  Look forward to tomorrow afternoon when it is over, and you enjoy a cup of tea!!!!!
    Best wishes.:cheers:


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I'm a little scared this morning.

Mainly because although after 3 1/2 sachets of prep last night I was running clear however this morning I've been to the toilet and its s little sludgy...I'm just hoping it doesn't prevent me from having the procedure!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning Dazza, how was your night? I only managed 5 hours :-( so tired today! I've drank another half of sachet 3 but really can't drink anymore! I'm the same as you last night I was clear and now I'm sludgy?! :-/ xxx I feel so sick where I'm that hungry :-(


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 26, 2013)

Well my night was ok but this morning had sucked so far.

Last night managed to get through all 4 sachets of klean prep and was going to the toilet until 11:00 ish. Slept through the night which was good.

However this morning I feel terrible. I have a major headache which is proberbly due to the low blood sugar and I've just had a nice little bout of vomiting!

Just need to get past these next 5 hours and I'll be fine...hopefully!!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I didn't get to sleep till 3am :-( on my last glass or sachet 3 now then that's it I physically cannot drink anymore I'm too hungry xxx


----------



## Ribo (Jun 26, 2013)

Hang in there, folks! It's all downhill from here. A few more hours and you'll be through it!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

3rd sachet has done nothing :-/. Can't drink anymore its too late now. Good luck today Dazza! Xxx


----------



## LindaS (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck today.  I have a colonoscopy today, too.  I had a really hard time last night with the prep, harder than usual, but I figure the hard part is over now.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Linda! Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Aphrodite_x (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck today guys  xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope all goes well you guys, thinking of you!!!:ghug:


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 26, 2013)

Dazzaschofield said:


> Well I'm a little scared this morning.
> 
> Mainly because although after 3 1/2 sachets of prep last night I was running clear however this morning I've been to the toilet and its s little sludgy...I'm just hoping it doesn't prevent me from having the procedure!


Don't say anything. You are ok enough to have it.


----------



## LindaS (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm back.  The scope showed only a little mild inflammation at the surgery site.  He had to biopsy a couple of polyps.  I'll get the results by Friday.  I hope they are not anything to worry about.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still waiting for mine :-( been here since 2 xxx


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 26, 2013)

:ghug: to everyone!


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 26, 2013)

Well that's over and done with. The procedure itself was no where near as bad as I expected. There were one or two bite my tongue moments when he went round the corners but apart from that pain free.

The reports shows normal but he did take 10 biopsies... From throughout the bowel and watching it I'm sure there was blood/ulcers in my terminal illium but I'll wait till the biopsies come back.

Everyone says it but the worse part is definitely the prep and the headache that comes from not eating.

Just waiting for my bro to come pick me up and then it's home via McDonald's for a cheeseburger!!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just come up feeling sleepy still. Can't remember what rd said so will check again before I leave lol xxx


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 26, 2013)

I could remember everything. Didn't have any sedation just some painkillers (fenadryl) I think he called it. It wasn't half as bad as I thought. 

Happy that he didn't find anything ominous.

A little peeved off that I'm still no closer to finding out what's wrong!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm on my way home now, had a few painful moments where I cried and told him to stop so they have me more sedation. Nothing found in my large intestine or colon so booked in for a MRI of my small intestine xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 26, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> I'm on my way home now, had a few painful moments where I cried and told him to stop so they have me more sedation. Nothing found in my large intestine or colon so booked in for a MRI of my small intestine xxx


They must not use enough sedation over there. We are out cold and remember nothing!! Feel sorry for you guys! They use what is called "Twilight sleep " here. Works great because you wake up pretty well and are more alert.:dance:OK, maybe exagerating a bit!


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 26, 2013)

Dazzaschofield said:


> I could remember everything. Didn't have any sedation just some painkillers (fenadryl) I think he called it. It wasn't half as bad as I thought.
> 
> Happy that he didn't find anything ominous.
> 
> A little peeved off that I'm still no closer to finding out what's wrong!


Phentanol is what the kids today use and they call it heroin. It is synthetic heroin and I had it when I had cortizone injections in my spine. It relaxes you but you still feel the pain. Just don't really care! Sorry they didn't find anything. This happens alot on this forum. Many are undiagnosed. But still suffer so much.:sign0085:


----------



## deb123 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done Rockroo, you did it!!!  I know its not the best, but you've crossed the bridge now, cross that off your list.  I really do think that all this makes us stronger, well I definitely feel as though i gain a little more strength with everything this disease throws at us.

The first one I had done was painful at times, but in Southampton where I get mine done they have new equipment that gauges bends and pumps a little air to help with the turns.  My last 2 I have been fully sedated and woke up in recovery area, I guess it depends where in the UK you are.
The only thing about the air technique is that you are full of painful crampy air!!!

Well done you x


----------



## Aphrodite_x (Jun 27, 2013)

It must depend in the UK where you are, where I am they refuse point blank to put you to sleep. I had two sedations last time and still freaked out because of the pain, which is why I ended up having a sigmoidoscopy instead of a full colonoscopy. They are saying I might have to have another soon but I'm going to refuse unless I get to sleep it. Other people I know who have had this done in different hospitals in the area have been put to sleep 

At least thats it all done now guys, well done xx


----------



## Homebound (Jun 27, 2013)

I woke up during my second scope, so this time I demanded better sedation. They gave me propofol, and I slept like a baby. I won't have one without it now. For me this time the prep was the worst of it. But even then I did the gatorade/miralax prep and that was much better then some of the preps I've had in the past.


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 27, 2013)

We are always put under by propafol here thank God or they would have some real problems from me!!!


----------



## Aphrodite_x (Jun 27, 2013)

And they put the wee tv right in front of your face and say its ok you can watch. Yeah cos I really wanna see that while your shoving tools up my bum hole. No thank you!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 27, 2013)

The prep was definitely bad but now its the day after the pains and nausea I'm getting I think I would like to drink the prep again lol! I've been fine all day them bam 1am the pain kicked in and nausea :-( I feel ill! Anyone else experienced this the day after? Xxx


----------



## Ribo (Jun 27, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> The prep was definitely bad but now its the day after the pains and nausea I'm getting I think I would like to drink the prep again lol! I've been fine all day them bam 1am the pain kicked in and nausea :-( I feel ill! Anyone else experienced this the day after? Xxx


I've experienced it the same day. The Gastro sent me to be checked for a perforation. He concluded that the process sort of kicked off a flare (no perf that is) and that combined with air left behind by the procedure was the cause. 

I'd be a little cautious and check with the doctor. It's almost definitely nothing but if the pain is extreme, you need to get it checked. A perf is not common, but they have happened.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. If the pain is still going in the morning well in about 5 hours ill call my doctor. Xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope you are ok Rockyroo!!! Tomorrow hopefully you will be fine!:thumleft:


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 28, 2013)

Still feel really bad, just waiting for my doctors to open so I can speak to someone :-( xxx


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 28, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Still feel really bad, just waiting for my doctors to open so I can speak to someone :-( xxx


It could be a coincedence that you just became ill yesterday. I am hoping nothing else is wrong hon. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 28, 2013)

Unfortunately didn't get to speak to dr only nurse, said its fine but didn't sound convincing. I'm really struggling to eat, everything that touches my stomach hurts and makes me feel sick and tonight the pain is bad feels like my appendix is going to burst, same pain which caused me to have the colonoscopy :-( xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dazza are you pain free and eating?


----------



## Dazzaschofield (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi roc, yeah completely pain free (well apart from my normal pain) I've been eating since an hour my colo with no additional pain. Sorry to hear your struggling x


----------



## Fairyclarey (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey. I had my colonoscopy on Thursday. I was pretty scared. Mostly of the sedation actually. But turns out I loved that part  I forgot most of the procedure, but do remember also having a few moments of pain. One in particular where I had to say stop! She told me after that she ended up having to switch to a paediatric scope, as there was a section of significant narrowing, and that was what was causing the pain. She also gave me 3 people's with of sedative in the end. As I guess I was experiencing more pain than most. What a great sleep I had after in recovery!! I also experienced pains the next day, which I was concerned about, as I have read from most people that you don't get any pain after. It was quite clearly where my large intestine lies. And it was sort of stinging pain. I phoned the endoscopy department to ask about it, and they told me not to worry, there will still be gas etc around, and told me to drink plenty of water. I did this and by the end of the day I felt better. I think there is bound to be some bruising in there as well. I mean we've just had someone prodding about in there. I'm sure a bit of pain is fairly usual. She did advise me though, that of the pain got 'severe' then to call again. I would say don't worry unless it gets severe and particularly sharp. If it does then you should definitely call the doc straight away. How are you feeling now?? Hope it has settled down now. Ps. I was diagnosed with Crohn's :/ at 23, not fun. But staying positive  xx


----------



## Ribo (Jun 28, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Unfortunately didn't get to speak to dr only nurse, said its fine but didn't sound convincing. I'm really struggling to eat, everything that touches my stomach hurts and makes me feel sick and tonight the pain is bad feels like my appendix is going to burst, same pain which caused me to have the colonoscopy :-( xxx


I had a similar experience after my last colonoscopy. The diagnosis was air and a flare, basically, plus something called appendagitis, which apparently are enflamed fatty appendages on the outside of the bowel. 

Basically I was much better once they got the pain under control with some morphine (or maybe dilaudid that time? Not 100%sure). 

Given what you're describing, for me ats all about getting ahead of the pain curve, and then I'm fine. What you're describing is probably nothing serious but if the pain is severe, I would not mess around and head to the ER for an exam, a CT or an MRI. Better to be safe than sorry. 

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 29, 2013)

Off to see the emergency dr this morning. Called the hospital and have advised I get seen within 2 hours so made me an appointment for 11:30 xxx


----------



## Rockyroo19 (Jun 29, 2013)

Been admitted :-( awaiting results of bloods etc xxx


----------



## Ribo (Jun 29, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Been admitted :-( awaiting results of bloods etc xxx


Hang in there Rocky! Best to be sure of what's going on.


----------



## Honey (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi there,
  Sorry to hear you are in hospital.  I hope all goes well for you and you are home, and feeling a lot better.   You are in my thoughts and prayers.
      :getwell:anda-wave-t:


----------



## Fairyclarey (Jul 2, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> Been admitted :-( awaiting results of bloods etc xxx


How did everything go in the end? Hope all sorted and you're feeling better? X


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's probably to late for this but Barrs American cream soda kills the taste,the prep part is the worst.
Good luck


----------



## Aphrodite_x (Jul 3, 2013)

Axelfl3333 said:


> It's probably to late for this but Barrs American cream soda kills the taste,the prep part is the worst.
> Good luck


Totally out of content, but I live in the same town as you


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rockyroo19 said:


> I got some chicken broth. Ill finish this glass then have some broth before I start my next 2 pints :-( xxx


I found that I really preferred the vegetable broth, easier to stomach!


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989 (Jul 4, 2013)

723crossroads said:


> They must not use enough sedation over there. We are out cold and remember nothing!! Feel sorry for you guys! They use what is called "Twilight sleep " here. Works great because you wake up pretty well and are more alert.:dance:OK, maybe exagerating a bit!


They call it "twilight sleep" in Canada too, but you are awake too, I watched my colonoscopy, it was uncomfortable, but the worst was like monthly period cramps.  I've had 2 colonoscopies so far, and the prep is by far the worst part of it in my opinion!:stinks:


----------



## snakee (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Ribo (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Rocky, just checking in - you doing better?

Maybe give us an update when you get a chance. Hopefully they got things straightened out for you!


----------



## Tracey1788 (Jul 5, 2013)

Further to my Colonoscopy procedure although my bowel was normal in appearance. It has been confirmed that I have inflammation in the terminal Ileum. The Dr said its Crohns. Further investigation is another MRI of the small Bowel and a Capsule Endoscopy. I was also prescribed Mezavant 1200mg


----------



## DonnaM383 (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't be scared! Make sure you have some 7up or sprite to take away the flavour of the prep! Oh and lollipops are good too, just not red ones!! Baby wipes aswell they are more gentle on your bottom! Good luck


----------

